# All museum of the bible dead sea scrolls are fake



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Link

Not sure Im in the right forum _@KorbenDallas_ ?

So what is new? What is fake, what is real...

'On the fourth floor of the Museum of the Bible, a sweeping permanent exhibit tells the story of how the ancient scripture became the world’s most popular book. A warmly lit sanctum at the exhibit’s heart reveals some of the museum’s most prized possessions: fragments of the Dead Sea Scrolls, ancient texts that include the oldest known surviving copies of the Hebrew Bible'

'But now, the Washington, D.C. museum has confirmed a bitter truth about the fragments’ authenticity. *On Friday, independent researchers funded by the Museum of the Bible announced that all 16 of the museum’s Dead Sea Scroll fragments are modern forgeries that duped outside collectors, the museum’s founder, and some of the world’s leading biblical scholars.* Officials unveiled the findings at an academic conference hosted by the museum'

“The Museum of the Bible is trying to be as transparent as possible,” says CEO Harry Hargrave. “We’re victims—we’re victims of misrepresentation, we’re victims of fraud.”

So who or what do we believe?

Interesting...

'The new findings don’t cast doubt on the 100,000 real Dead Sea Scroll fragments, most of which lie in the Shrine of the Book, part of the Israel Museum, Jerusalem. However, the report’s findings raise grave questions about the “post-2002” Dead Sea Scroll fragments, a group of some 70 snippets of biblical text that entered the antiquities market in the 2000s. Even before the new report, some scholars believed that most to all of the post-2002 fragments were modern fakes'

Hoax of a hoax of a hoax?

A great exercise in how to muddy waters and hide/ destroy historical truths.

Link


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-14 16:04:33Reaction Score: 5


Dating of paper is impossible.
Dating of marks on paper is impossible. 
People it seems would much rather lie through their teeth than accept. Fine their call but they then peddle their lies to others and that just isn't cricket.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-03-14 16:07:08Reaction Score: 7


You need to believe, don't ya  ... ?
Without following any links - there are more then doubts about these scrolls for years now.
Dating natural materials (C14) had always a great margin for error - see Formenko. But the most critical think had been the ink. Many of the fancy, colorful ink compositions used for these scrolls were not known before the *renaissance period*. There we have it again ...


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-03-14 18:57:55Reaction Score: 3


How not to believe? These scrolls rewrite the history of Christianity and put Jesus as a Gnostic of a sect discovered by these convenient documents and do things beyond that, so it must be true, it must be true.
Well, this is how history is rewritten with new "discoveries", but before they occur or are accepted it is necessary to educate the public to accept them


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-03-14 19:54:26Reaction Score: 2


Nevermind the other dead Sea scrolls, who's to say the 'original' Christian texts are an accurate write up though?  Perhaps all are just convenient narrative devices.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-03-14 20:03:09Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> You need to believe, don't ya  ... ?
> Without following any links - there are more then doubts about these scrolls for years now.
> Dating natural materials (C14) had always a great margin for error - see Formenko. But the most critical think had been the ink. Many of the fancy, colorful ink compositions used for these scrolls were not known before the *renaissance period*. There we have it again ...


I agree. I think the basic Bible story we know was written in the 16th century from a vast collection of sources, many of which were Hellenistic in origin (i.e. the original pagan religions of the middle ages). I reckon they were just writing in the Jesus character in amongst the then pagan beliefs. I've a read a few amazing websites that point out tons of parallels. 

I'm really interested in the books on Jesus in the 14th and 15th century, especially the French ones. I honestly think they don't go further back than late 13th century, but that's just my opinion. There are some ridiculous discrepancies and things left out. Hopefully one day I'll get to the bottom of this... maybe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2020-03-15 23:25:15Reaction Score: 1


This is the thing. How many archaeological hoaxes have been perpetrated over the last millennium and accepted today as factual history?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-16 07:10:10Reaction Score: 2




esgee1 said:


> This is the thing. How many archaeological hoaxes have been perpetrated over the last millennium and accepted today as factual history?


All of archaology is opinion, speculation hearsay because saying 'I don't know.' is not allowed. These days I run with the notion no bugger knows so they make it up to save face.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-16 13:45:23Reaction Score: 1


The Bible is an important collection in way that makes you think.  Still, this:

"The best cure for Christianity is reading the bible."  - Mark Twain.

You have to think about that before you commit to what he is saying.  Because he also said:

"Religion was invented when the first con man met the first fool."  -Mark Twain.

If I were a "God" in the sense of worshiped deity, and people threw themselves at my feet, begging me to solve their problems.  My answer?

"What more do you want?  I gave you fruit trees and then in your seeming infinite greed based wisdom, you invented pesticides to kill the bugs (drones) that pollinate them.  Shall I go on with the list?  It's a big one.. Grow up!"


----------

